# L3 -> L4 size explosion



## OGIGA (Feb 17, 2007)

I just took a nap (from like 9pm to 12am) and had a dream that one of my mantises molted. Yes, weird nap time and I think about them that much! I just checked them and one of them did molt! (not the same one as my dream though)

It looks like L1 to L3* size differences are insignificant, but L4 is like double the size! Now I can't wait until the final molt.  

Unfortunately, one of its back legs got twisted. I used to not care if they have space to hang, but it looks like it's getting more and more important. I think this one molted without hanging at all.

Okay. That's all. No questions or anything, just wanted to share. Thanks for reading!

*assuming L1 = no molts yet, L2 = 1 molt, L3 = 2 molts, L4 = 3 molts


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2007)

Yep vertical space is very important.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like my third mantis who molted into L4 is tiny compared to the first two. I'm disappointed now.


----------



## Ian (Feb 20, 2007)

It is best to typically leave 3 times the height of the mantid, space in the enclosure for them to moult.

Often they will moult smaller than others, just get gut loading them


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 18, 2007)

i kno this is very VERY off topic but i had a dream that one of my indian stick insects molted, and when i woke up for school i saw the exact same stick insect molting in exaclty the same place as the dream :| scary! lol


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 19, 2007)

> *assuming L1 = no molts yet, L2 = 1 molt, L3 = 2 molts, L4 = 3 molts


Yep, thats right

Its freaky, i was on holiday in fuerteventura and had a dream that 1 of my macleays had moulted and i got a call the next day and it had :shock:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

Guys, get out more...

Nah jk jk..lats time one of mine tried to moult it fell of the mesh at the top and took some coaxing to eat something before it tried again.

Jonny.


----------

